# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  letro or nolvadex to reverse gyno

## listerine

I thought letro was the best drug to reverse existing gyno, however i've seen mutliple threads suggesting that nolvadex is a much a better drug to treat existing gyno is this true??

----------


## sizerp

Go read some in the PCT section!

Two drugs do 2 different things.

Nolvadex is a SERM, where Letro is an AI (rather strong one too).

----------


## ninesecz

Letro is not actually going to help reverse Gyno.. It can help stop it cause it is an Aromitase Inhibitor.. but Nolvadex is the only one of those 2 you mentioned that can actually be take "after the fact" and in some i nstances has been known to reduce, stop , and reverse, some forms of gynecomostia.

----------


## peachfuzz

Letro can improve the condition but i would have to choose tamox as being superior for that purpose.

----------


## MR10X

Im taking both right now,20mg Nolvadex ED and .5mg Letro ED.Heres an article where the aurhor got rid of old gyno with just letro.
http://www.steroid.com/Letrozole.php

----------


## BBall6

There are lots of threads on this, but depending on how long you've had it will likely have a great impact on your ability to get rid of it. Obviously, it is best to take something, an AI, initially to prevent it or to jump on treating it immediately upon noticing it for best results...

----------


## listerine

> Im taking both right now,20mg Nolvadex ED and .5mg Letro ED.Heres an article where the aurhor got rid of old gyno with just letro.
> http://www.steroid.com/Letrozole.php


ya see thats the thing i hear great things about letro of how it can reverse gyno and then i hear it can't really revesre it and that nolvadex is much better for gyno reversal

----------


## Swifto

> Letro is not actually going to help reverse Gyno.. It can help stop it cause it is an Aromitase Inhibitor.. but Nolvadex is the only one of those 2 you mentioned that can actually be take "after the fact" and in some i nstances has been known to reduce, stop , and reverse, some forms of gynecomostia.


Actually, totalling obliteratiing estrogen, can help reduce/reverse it.


_Mammary Gland Cell Death Also Involves Lysosomal Autophagy
Reginald Halaby 
Department of Biology & Molecular Biology Montclair State University Upper Montclair, NJ 07043

ABSTRACT:

The mammary gland undergoes apoptosis when estrogen ablation occurs, either naturally or enforced. The gland is known to execute the apoptotic process post weaning. Although the involuting mammary gland displays the characteristic biochemical features of apoptosis, including DNA fragmentation, chromatin condensation, and the formation of apoptotic bodies, it also shows evidence of an autophagic death. In this report, apoptosis of the gland was induced by removing the pups from their nursing mothers. In particular, we show that lysosomes increased in size and number, and moved from basal to apical regions in dying rat mammary gland cells. Lysosomal enzyme activities were significantly greater in degenerating mammary gland (day 4 post weaning) epithelial cells when compared with day 0 gland cells. Moreover, these hydrolases were responsible for degrading cytosolic and nuclear components, and thus the whole cell. Taken together, our results demonstrate that the mammary gland dies by lysosomal autophagy in addition to apoptosis during post-lactational involution. Our studies indicate that the lysosomal compartment may serve as an important target organelle for the creation of specific, effective, and novel therapies for breast cancer._

Unless I have totally misread that study...

----------


## marcus300

Ive never seen any kind of reversal of gyno when its gone hard, there is only one way and thats surgery for that kind of gyno. But Ive seen remarkable benefits if its not got to that stage by various letro/nolva protocols

----------


## Swifto

> Ive never seen any kind of reversal of gyno when its gone hard, there is only one way and thats surgery for that kind of gyno. But Ive seen remarkable benefits if its not got to that stage by various letro/nolva protocols


Agreed.

As soon as you get a build up of ductal and glandualr tissue, thats it. Tamox, Rolax and Letro wont help (I dont think) at reducing the size of it. It may have a localised effect for the duration of the therapy, but ultimately it will return therafter.

Surgery is then the only option.

----------


## MR10X

I dont really understand how letro could reverse gyno by itself,it kills the estrogen but doesnt attach to the estrogen receptors like nolvadex i believe.. I have droped the nolvadex and upped the letro to .5mg ED and will do that for at least a month and see what happens. Dont know unless you try.

----------


## peachfuzz

completely eliminating estrogen will cause the cells to undergo apoptosis

----------


## listerine

what if i follow c-bino's gyno reversal protocal http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=236880 

Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro

and then 2.5mg until gyno is gone and then run nolvadex 20mg for 2 weeks, but if the gyno doesn't go away, after the letro i just run nolvadex 40-60mg and see if that works. Would this suffice?

----------


## peachfuzz

personally id rather see you just go with the nolva for a few months. eradicating estrogen is serious business.

----------


## listerine

> personally id rather see you just go with the nolva for a few months. eradicating estrogen is serious business.


if i did run nolva alone what dose would you suggest to run it at, and also if the gyno goes away how should I taper down?

----------


## workin_hard

how about use both?

----------


## listerine

> how about use both?


can't find the link(s) right now but if letro and nolva are run at the same time the nolva decreases the effectiveness of the letro by about 38%.

----------


## peachfuzz

nolva by itself at 40mg a day. no need to taper off of nolva. have you read WARMachines sticky on Estrogen control?

----------


## listerine

> nolva by itself at 40mg a day. no need to taper off of nolva. have you read WARMachines sticky on Estrogen control?


i skimmed through it a little while ago, but i was looking mainly at his views on letro though

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Letro is not actually going to help reverse Gyno.. It can help stop it cause it is an Aromitase Inhibitor.. but Nolvadex is the only one of those 2 you mentioned that can actually be take "after the fact" and in some i nstances has been known to reduce, stop , and reverse, some forms of gynecomostia.


baddddddddddddddd advice.

----------


## Nicky jay

Can't speak for letro but I'm using nolva at 40 mg Ed and it's definitely working. I'm gonna keep using it til it's gone (probably take another week or two) and then I'm gonna taper off and hope that shit never comes back. I had surgery before and it flared up again. Hopefully it'll be gone for good after this.... But surgery is not the only way!

----------


## Lemonada8

nolva is best for gyno, period. If you are on a cycle, then using a AI along with nolva is good to help prevent growth while reducing size of gyno. 

why is this old thread bumped? this is a common topic

----------


## btern

mate the best advice i can give is talk to razor or atomini as he helped razor win a bout with reversing gyno, they know there stuff mate id be posting a shout out if i were you..... good luck

----------

